# How to keep your Cube For You diy fast



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

the video explains everything


----------



## Rikane (Sep 26, 2009)

Some video cuts and rehearsing would've done you some justice.
Otherwise, I think it was a pretty good tutorial.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Some video cuts and rehearsing would've done you some justice.
> Otherwise, I think it was a pretty good tutorial.


yeah, i didnt really rehearse. this was made at like midnight, and my computer is SOOOO slow when movie maker is on, im not going to bother. all my other videos though will be edited in sony vegas (on my laptop)


----------



## hillary (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not really sure if it is the core that slows me down. I've had my c4u cube for about two months and I think it's actually the cubies that deteriorate. The core is still fine (I'm actually using it in my Type C and it's awesome). 
Do you have any ideas what I could do about that? (except for cleaning and lubricating it, I've tried)


----------



## elcarc (Oct 2, 2009)

hillary said:


> I'm not really sure if it is the core that slows me down. I've had my c4u cube for about two months and I think it's actually the cubies that deteriorate. The core is still fine (I'm actually using it in my Type C and it's awesome).
> Do you have any ideas what I could do about that? (except for cleaning and lubricating it, I've tried)



no idea, plastic deterioration is almost impossible to fix (i think)


----------



## Rubenx96 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok.. tutorial


----------



## elcarc (Oct 14, 2009)

Rubenx96 said:


> ok.. tutorial



its in the how to section. its supposed to be a tutorial


----------

